# Is this vga cooler actually worth it??



## dj_zizzle (Oct 19, 2006)

Wassup people on the forums. I was just wondering if the following vga cooler will keep the graphics card I want to get much cooler than just the stock fan?:4-dontkno 

VGA Cooler link

The graphics card I am getting is an ASUS EAX1900XT/HTVDP/256M Radeon X1900XT 256MB 256-bit GDDR3 VIVO PCI Express x16 CrossFire Ready Video Card ray: 

Link Here

I have also heard of the Accelero X2 but after reading some comparisons it doesn't sound as good as it blows the heat from the gpu core straight back onto the card.

Accelero X2 LINK

A comparison was done between the Accelero X2 and Zalman v900. The v900 is very close to that vga cooling unit I want to get and is newer than the v900.

Comparison link here

It says that the Zalman cooler is much better than the Accelero. Any help would be highly appreciated! Thx!!:wave:


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Zalman creates very good cooling solutions, including VGA Coolers. The stock cooling solution however performs adequately - you may not even need to replace it unless it starts having problems.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

i agree u shouldnt replace it until u actually have the card infront of u and notice oh its running too hot. otherwise it might be money thrown out the window.


----------



## BeiGaLeh (Aug 12, 2006)

That's rediculous... you don't throw money out the window do you?


----------



## -d- (Jun 18, 2006)

The stock cooler should run the 1900 fine, unless you plan to overclock (?) it. When you purchase Fatality brands, even if it's from a top-notch company like Zalman, you're usually just paying about 15 bucks extra for the Fatality name on it; there's probably a plain Zalman equivalent out there somewhere.

Good luck.


----------

